# HRT



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi -
I am on HRT, (low dose) and was wondering if it interferes with fertility treatment? 
I would also like to know how much folic acid do i need to take?
and how much fish oil?
Thanks
Morganna


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If you are doing donor egg treatment then you will be co-ordinated with your donor and you will need a thin lining to start. Once everything is ready, you will be put on very high dose HRT oestrogen therapy to grow the lining. Then on the day the donor has egg harvest then you will start progesterone to change the lining ready for the embryos.

For instance I am premenopausal, but I have just done a frozen embryo cycle and the drug protocol is very similar to DE.

I was put on 8mg of oestrogen a day as progynova until day 0 (or egg harvest day) and then three times a day cyclogest pessaries for the progesterone in addition to continuing the oestrogen.

If you are pregnant you stay on all meds until 12-14 weeks. Your body will continue to make lots of hormones from the placenta after that so you should not need your HRT again until after the baby is born.

Sometimes they use a combination of oestrogen by mouth and by patch.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh and your other question - unless you have a particular problem with folate metabolism or have had a baby before with a neural tube defect or take antiepileptic medication where you would need 5000mcg per day prescribed, then you should start a preparation with 400micrograms of folic acid in it per day over the counter.

Personally I find that Pregnacare conception with Mumomega in addition or Pregncare plus which has the fish oil included very good products with everything that is recommended including the folic acid and the recommended 10 mcg vitamin D. There is no need to take anything else.

But there are other preparations available for conception care.

You should start these well before treatment commences so your body is fully replenished of any deficiencies before the baby wants some!

You should also eat a healthy diet with lots of variety.


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Holly -
First i want to say congratulations!
Thank you for all the information.
Should i continue with HRT till protocol begins? I will probably be having treament end of June, middle of July. Just waiting to be matched with egg donor.
Many thanks 
Morganna xx


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Just wanted to bump this up....................


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Your clinic should advise about the HRT.


----------

